# Older dog incontinence



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it could possibly be stress incontinence due to the coughing...


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a senior toy poodle who at fourteen just could not hold it more than two-three hours at a time. She was very obiously upset when she would have an accident in the house and we know she could not help it. The last eight months she was alive, dh, ds and I just rearranged our whole schedules so someone was home every three hours to let her out. It was easier on everyone, especially her.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I had cinnamon as a kid and she was the same way. But I did not remember how she was at night. Like I said Omar holds it for 11 hours at night so I really am not sure it is incontinence. For example he was just out 1/2 hour ago and is now barking at the door again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh I just saw the stress incontinence post. I did not think about that but it makes sense as he doesn't cough at night when he is asleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I had a 15 yr old miniature fox terrier who in her last year did not want to leave the security of her bed area. This was in our bedroom, which mean she would spend much of her day on her own. In the end she was even peeing in her bed. I did not know of doggy nappyShe then. She was totally disoriented if she went anywhere else. This was total dementia and she got to the point that she could hardly remember what direction she was walking. Sadly it was time for us to say goodbye to her. She had no quality of life.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

That is sad and sounds like what happened to cinnamon. She just wanted to go outside but would walk in circles and had no idea where she was. She would just wet herself. So sad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lene I think you nailed it. Poor little man.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Lene I think you nailed it. Poor little man.


LOLOL... put it down to experience...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My 16 year old shih tuz started doing that. I could take him out and he would come right back in and pee.... Most of the time he did it in the bathrooms where we had tile, so I managed, but later, he just went anywhere. I know he was disoriented, his life did not have much happiness anymore. He did not want to be petted, did not care for walks ect. I had to let him go. My female did not pee inside, but her mind was going as well at the same age, again, I made the hard trip to the vets office and let her go. The heartbreak is so hard, but I had to remind myself that I now had room to take in another dog in need. So we got Stella. Her life is full of happiness!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Our mini poo, Rusty, had the same issues (CHF and some incontinence). The peeing issue started when he was about 14. We evetually figured out that we were feeding him some food that was quite salty for breakfast, meaning that he drank a lot of water in the morning and couldn't hold it long enough for us to get home at lunch to let him out. We started feeding him a home-made diet (low sodium), which addressed that issue for a long time (until the last 6 months or so of his life, at about 17 years old).

Rusty started enalapril (not sure about the spelling) for the CHF at about 15 years old or so, which really reduced the CHF coughing. It did worsen about a year into that treatment, and we added Vetmedin (which helped again) until Rusty passed away. You didn't mention here whether your little guy is on medication? I know some CHF medications are also diuretics (which helps with fluid retention in the lungs), and if your guy is on one of those medications that may be a contributing factor to his incontinence.

If you haven't already done so, I'd suggest asking your vet about the incontinence. There's also medications available that can help incontinenc (assuming it's a physical issue and not a behavioural one), and your vet may be able to discuss with you whether one of them might help your situation.

I know firsthand how frustrating and sad dealing with these senior issues can be. I hope you find something that helps maintain Omar's (and your!) quality of life together for a long time to come.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

He is not on any meds yet as Omar tends to get every side affect known to mankind. LOL. The vet wanted to wait longer before starting meds as they are sure to cause other issues with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

She does not think it is incontinence since he never pees in his crate and can go 11 hours at night and stay dry as a bone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I hear you about sensitive dogs, Poodlemama99! Rusty was the same way with side effects... he experienced every side effect possible. He had side effects with the enalapril, too. We started him at the max dosage, but it really upset his system and he quit eating. We took a few days off the meds, he regained his appetite, then started at a half dose and worked our way back up to the max dose (he had so much more energy and verve on the higher dose and coughed so much less that we wanted to be at the higher dose if possible). Introducing it gradually made the difference for us. The VetMedin seemed to cause fewer problems, as I recall. I know every dog is different, and you and your vet are in the best position to make informed decisions about his wellbeing, but those two meds made such a difference for Rusty that I'd encourage you to consider trying one or both of them. I really believe that being on the meds allowed Rusty a much higher quality of life for the last 1.5 - 2 years than he would have had otherwise. 

Whatever you decide is the best for Omar, hopefully the incontinence issue gets better!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Other than coughing Omar acts totally fine. He eats like a horse, runs in the yard and still plays with the other dogs and toys. Based on all that my vet recommended waiting on meds. Plus Omar's history with meds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsfam (Jun 27, 2013)

*Kizzy*

Kizzy is 11.5yo Female Spoo about 62#. She's in good health for her age but pees in her sleep. Fortunatly we have Pergo throughout the house (almost - one bedroom has hardwood floor) except for rugs here and there that are all small enough to go in a washing machine (by design). She drinks like a camel (but can't store it like one). Vet has ruled out any Addisons or other pathology. He says some dogs get it in their head that they gotta drink. 1) We can manage but is this common in older poos? The groomer says there are meds to control that but.. I'm cautious about meds. Also, we keep the cat food away from her but is seems much much worse if she sneaks any cat food. Vet says there can't be a correlation but that's not right - def. a correlation. 2) Any thoughts?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My girl Sophie started peeing in her sleep when she was about 12 or 13. We had the problem on and off for a couple of years until she died of bone cancer when she was 14 yrs, 10 months.

Our vet thought that it was a UTI and prescribed antibiotics and I was delighted with the "miracle" cure. But the problem came back later and the antibiotic that had worked before were not as effective. After doing a culture, he decided that it was an infection that that was resistant to the first antibiotic. So we tried a different antibiotic that was targeted to what he found in the culture. We had some success, but it was a problem that kept coming back on and off for the rest of her life.

Some older dogs are incontinent because of weakened sphincter muscles. If that is the problem, it can be treated with PPA (aka Proin) which I understand is quite effective.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My toy poodle Toby was incontinent from the age of about 12. He wore babies nappies for the last 3 years of his life indoors. Still had his poos outside but wore the nappies inside. It was fine,we did have to bath him once a week to keep him clean and I washed his bum area every day with baby wipes and soap,but overall it worked out ok. He went senile in the end and once his quality of life went at 15 we had to let him go but he had a long happy life and was a little character!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i felt so sad reading this thread. my own dog will be 16 this year, no real incontinence problems yet, but i assume it will happen, as will having, eventually, to put him to sleep. on the other hand, i am so grateful to hear how all of you have coped and done your best for your pets. it's a great counterpoint to the thread on senior dogs being turned in to rescue - many of them discarded after use rather than cherished in their old age.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no advice for the incontinence, i know some people have it when laughing or coughing so i think it is probably related to the coughing. Iwas thinking maybe you could put a pad or pantiliner on his belly band for his and your comfort? It would be pretty easy to replace and would keep him clean and dry.

If preventing or treating is not possible it seems like managing it would be the next best thing considering his quality of life is otherwise great. :act-up:


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

This brought back so many memories for me...I have lost 4 beloved elderly Bichons in the last 2 years. Our Bichonpoo is 15 and although he is in good health I know that our time with him is growing short. I understand how you feel.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I had a 10 lb foster dog last summer who was 16 years old. He had the same symptoms with wetting himself, but he was not coughing. I could NOT even consider house training him at his age. Luckily it was summer and he could be outside! I set up my great dane kennel with a nice towel and plenty of newsprint to cover the other side. When he was in there, he was sleeping. When he would get up, I was up and OUT he would go to the puppy pen. He would pee multiple times and the rest of the time he did circles in the pen. He was very busy watching activities on the street and seemed very happy to be out. I got up early and went to bed late for 2 months. I rearranged my life around him. Exhausting! Belly bands did not work for him as he could move them just right and pee all over the place! WOW< he sure had a lot to contribute!
HAPPILY< he went to live with a very lovely family who had a herd of little senior dogs. He quickly became the favorite and had a very happy 4 months with them. 
I wish you good luck with your senior. It is not easy and I applaud you for your efforts.


----------

